# Help with tivo 2 TCD540040



## joe4all (Feb 8, 2006)

I just got a tivo2 and I would like to use it as a hard drive recorder without any subscription.
I could use it to set the time and date for the recording until today and now after 1 week I can't do that again. After pushing the 'date and time recording' it's asking to subscribe.
The signal I use to input in the tivo is from a international sat receiver and I don't want to use any tvguide feature from tivo.
Is there any way that it can bypass the subscription?
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope
without a sub a series 2 tivo is a paper weight.


----------



## joe4all (Feb 8, 2006)

What other not expensive hard drive recorder do you suggest?
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

a linux box running myth TV or a windows media center PC.
The Tivo Box says subscription required on it.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

There are the Toshiba and Pioneer DVD boxes that come with the free TiVo basic. And some old series1's can be used as dumb vcr's without a subscription.


----------



## joe4all (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know how to hack my tivo so I can get back the recording options w/o sub? (or maybe where to send it to a professional).Please.Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope and nobody here is going to answer that question.
This is a TIVO community.
If TiVo loses the only real revenue stream they have, TiVo goes bye bye.
sell the box on ebay or sometihng if you don't want to subscribe it.


----------



## joe4all (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for response. 
Can SONY SVR-2000 and Philips HDR112 , 212 be used for manual recording (not from tivo guide) without sub? Are these reliable? 
Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

All of the Philips, some of the Sonys can.


----------

